# Gesuchte Wörte bei Google löschen



## 0-Checker (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo

wie kann ich die Wörter, nach denen ich bei google.de gesuchte habe, löschen, so dass sie nicht mehr in der auto-vervollständigung angezeigt werden? hab es schon versucht mit temp.dateien und cookies und den verlauf löschen versucht. ohne erfolg. wer kann mir weiterhelfen?   http://www.tutorials.de/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=26#


----------



## Kisecawchuck (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

du kannst einzelne Wörter löschen, indem du sie einfach markierst (zB. mit der Maus drüber gehen, aber nicht anklicken) und dann Entfernen drückst.

HTH,
Kise


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. Januar 2005)

Kisecawchuck hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> du kannst einzelne Wörter löschen, indem du sie einfach markierst (zB. mit der Maus drüber gehen, aber nicht anklicken) und dann Entfernen drückst.
> 
> ...



Ja ne schon klar - das ist schlichtweg verkehrt!

Wenn überhaupt:

Wort im DropDown auswählen (Liste)
*ALT Taste halten*
(dann) ENT drücken


----------



## Kisecawchuck (12. Januar 2005)

Das ist NICHT falsch, schliesslich mache ich das schon immer so und es funktioniert problemlos.
Probiers lieber mal aus, bevor du behauptest es wäre falsch!


----------



## convo (12. Januar 2005)

Thomas Lindner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja ne schon klar - das ist schlichtweg verkehrt!
> 
> Wenn überhaupt:
> 
> ...


 
   kapier ich nicht,
   hab gleich,wenn ich bei google bin und dann mit der maus in die leere zeile klicke,dann tauchen ALLE Suchanfragen auf.
   aber wie lösche ich die jetzt ALLE?

   was sit dropdown?

   und wie gehen alle auf einem Streich?

  EDIT:

  die mit dem drübergehen methode unt Entf drück taste klappt auch nicht 

 EDIT: hab firefox


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Januar 2005)

Extras>Einstellungen>gespeicherte Formulardaten>löschen


----------



## convo (12. Januar 2005)

VIELEN DANK dir


----------

